# Tax and PRSI Summary 2009 after April Budget



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jan 2009)

*Tax Credits* - not changed in April Budget

Employee Tax Credit €1,830 

Personal Credits 
Single person: €1,830 
Married person: €3,660 
Additional one-parent family credit: € 1,830  



*New Standard Rate Bands  - not changed in April Budget
*(2008 figures in brackets)

Single € 36,400 (€35,400) 

Married One Income €45,400 (€44,400)

Married Two Incomes €72,800 (€70,800)

Lone Parent/Widowed Parent € 40,400 (39,400) - must have dependent children

*Income above this level is taxed at 41%*

*PRSI Thresholds  from 1 May 
* _(See this thread for  a full explanation of how PRSI works)

_  Health Levy threshold: €500 per week
                               or €26,000 per year

PRSI ceiling €75,036 - Health Levy only after this.

*Health Levy – from 1 May*
 The health levy rates will double to 4% and 5%.  The entry point to the higher rate will be €75,036. 
*PRSI – from 1 May* or from 1 January? 
 The PRSI ceiling will be increased from €52,000 to €75,036.

This was changed in the April budget. But is it to take effect from the start of the year?



*Income Levy 

*2% on first € 75,036
4% on next €99,944
6% on balance 

 Exempt if income is under €15,028

See Towger's Income Levy FAQ


----------



## Towger (14 Apr 2009)

Note: The increase of the PRSI Ceiling from 52,000 to 75,036 appears to be *backdated *to the 1st of January.

Edit: It has been backdated. 'Employees' who have already exceeded 52,000 will have to pay PRSI on the difference between the two ceilings from May onwards.


----------

